# my ass!



## Makilakixki

Hi you all!
I'd like to know the use of the expression '... my ass!' . I have heard it in many movies and though I guess I understand the general meaning I need some examples of it plus some explanation. Thank you in advance


----------



## Soy Yo

Quiere decir:

You (he, she, it, they) must be crazy! Está(s)(n) loco(s)! Eso es ridículo!

--He said for you to give me the money and I'll give it to him!
--Give you the money, my ass!!! (You must be crazy! He must be crazy!) [to think I'm going to give you the money].


----------



## danielfranco

Un mexicanismo que no está a la misma altura de grosero, pero de todos modos no es tampoco muy amable que digamos es:
"¡Tu abuela!"
"¿Que soy un qué, dijiste? ¡Tu abuela!"
Dan "abuelo" F


----------



## Gizmo77

Traducción al castellano:

- ¿¿¿qué dices???/¿¿qué me estás contando??... y similares .


----------



## forever delayed

Kaixo Makilakixki,

Yo diría que "...my ass!" (o "arse" en el Reino Unido ) expresa incredulidad de forma sarcástica...

Un ejemplo:
So you're the best player here?? ...my ass!

Tal vez una expresión equivalente en español (al menos en España) sería "...¡y una mierda!"

Pero espera más opiniones...

EDIT: Ups, ya tienes 3.


----------



## Makilakixki

Se me acaba de ocurrir (just for those of you who master both english and spanish)... Que os parece '¡y una mierda!' como traduccion fidedigna del tono supongo que soez de la expresión '...my ass!'? Otra pregunta: puede usarse a secas sin acompañar a nada? Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones y por las que vengan... ;-)


----------



## Makilakixki

Vaya, he dado en el clavo! Gracias, Forever Delayed


----------



## Soy Yo

Bueno, lo puedes usar a secas pero tendría que estar en "reacción" a algo dicho por otra persona. Me parece que siempre es una reacción a algo que alguien te ha dicho.


----------



## Gizmo77

Yo propondría "llunamieldaasinadegrandepaquetelacomasconpatatas"... pero quizás "y un mierda/ por éstas/ vas guapo..." sean más económicas .


----------



## Soy Yo

por favor, pronuncia tu primera palabra propuesta Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo77

Tus deseos son órdenes Soy_Yo...


----------



## Soy Yo

Jajaja... me quedo asombrado!  Y es una invencion tuya o...¿¿¿hay locos por ahi que realmente lo digan???


----------



## Gizmo77

Lógicamente ...invención mía, que yo sepa soy único en mi especie .


----------



## Makilakixki

Gizmo... eres un@ cachond@ mental . Soy Yo, esto para ti (no te lo tomes en serio, es una broma ) "Y una mierda así de grande para que te la comas con patatas" = my ass. De nada


----------



## Makilakixki

Can somebody of you guys attach an audio example of 'my ass' here? I need to hear the pronunciation and how it would sound in a real context. Thanks


----------



## Soy Yo

*Not me!* No quiero ser el hazmerreír de Giz!


----------



## Gizmo77

Pfff.... anda... tontona... si ya lo eres... que  no te dé vergüenza xDDD


----------



## Makilakixki

Giz, porfi, no me los asustes, anda...  que lo que yo quiero es poder usar esa expresión sin ser un hazmerreir, jejejje


----------



## Makilakixki

OK guys, I got it, no need for the audio example, I found it in a movie (its more simple than it seemed so far...)


----------



## cirrus

We also use this expression in the UK except instead of saying my ass we say my arse -  exactly the same meaning.  
(Para nosotros ass quiere decir asno)


----------



## victor35ma

Makilakixki said:
			
		

> Hi you all!
> I'd like to know the use of the expression '... my ass!' . I have heard it in many movies and though I guess I understand the general meaning I need some examples of it plus some explanation. Thank you in advance


 
my ass = An expression denotes total disagreement. You might say: -No Way!!!


----------



## Sammo

Algunas veces si una persona quiere negar o descartar lo que una persona acabó de decir, en Ingles toma esa idea y lo termina con la frase, "my ass." Por ejemplo, "But we're friends" y la otra persona dice, "Friends my ass!" No se si se puede decir literalmente para dar el mismo sentido así que pregunto para saber.

También hay una manera menos vulgar para decir la misma cosa con diciendo, "my foot" en vez de "ass" aunque eso casi no se oye hoy en día.


----------



## *Carrie

Hola,

Una opción que se me ocurre y que se usa en Argentina es "carajo", en tu ejemplo sería: "Amigos, un carajo!!". Muy informal también se dice "Amigos las pelotas", pero es muy informal asi que cuidado! Puede ser usado en serio o quizás como un chiste entre amigos.

A ver si aparecen más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Otra opción vulgar sería:

¿Amigos? ¡Ni en pedo!

Menos vulgar:
¿Amigos? ¡Ni loco/a!

Saludos.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Sammo, el respuesta ''my ass'' no necesariamente quiere decir negar.  Puede que la persona que lo dice se burle de la otra.  Creo que en inglés también hay otra manera de decirlo.  ''Tell that to the marines.''

Pero ¿cuál es tu pregunta o duda?


----------



## Sammo

> Muy informal también se dice "Amigos las pelotas", Otra opción vulgar sería:¿Amigos? ¡Ni en pedo!


Hmmm...la cosa es que la frase "my ass" se puede usar para cualquier cosa que uno quiere descartar.  Como..."I'll tell my dad!"  "Dad my ass!"  "I am with the police!" "Police my ass!""I'll sue you"  "Sue me my ass!"Se pueden usar esas frases en esas situaciones? 





> Hola Sammo, el respuesta ''my ass'' no necesariamente quiere decir negar.


No, eso es lo que significa.  


> Creo que en inglés también hay otra manera de decirlo. ''Tell that to the marines.''


Esa frase es tan vieja que ni se oye hoy en día.


----------



## Sofia29

Lo primero que pensé es "amigos las pelotas", también, pero no es informal solamente, es bastante grosero.

Una más leve puede ser "¡qué amigos ni que ocho cuartos!".


----------



## Sammo

> Lo primero que pensé es "amigos las pelotas", también, pero no es informal solamente, es bastante grosero.


 
También es grosero diciendo "...my ass".


----------



## Sofia29

Sammo said:


> También es grosero diciendo "...my ass".


 
Sí, pero me parece que "las pelotas" es bastaaaante más grosero que "my ass".


----------



## loladamore

You could also say "...mis huevos".


----------



## mrbilal87

Otra forma menos grosera de decir "my ass" en inglés, para aquellos que lo quieran saber, es "...my foot"

Sólo una aportación.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Sammo

> Otra forma menos grosera de decir "my ass" en inglés, para aquellos que lo quieran saber, es "...my foot"


 
Sí, yo lo mencione en me primer post aquí.


----------



## pcplus

Sammo said:


> Algunas veces si una persona quiere negar o descartar lo que una persona acabó de decir, en Ingles toma esa idea y lo termina con la frase, "my ass." Por ejemplo, "But we're friends" y la otra persona dice, "Friends my ass!" No se si se puede decir literalmente para dar el mismo sentido así que pregunto para saber.
> 
> También hay una manera menos vulgar para decir la misma cosa con diciendo, "my foot" en vez de "ass" aunque eso casi no se oye hoy en día.


 
Amigos...ni de coña

Amigos...una mierda

menos vulgar: Amigos...ni de globo

-así se dice en España-


----------



## Sammo

Entonces, como dirían esto:

"He fell."  "Fell my ass!  He pushed me!"


----------



## Sammo

¿Nadie? 

¿Y también tendría sentido si una mujer diría la frase "mis huevos" a algo?


----------



## delhi

Sofia29 said:


> Sí, pero me parece que "las pelotas" es bastaaaante más grosero que "my ass".



No sé cómo lo pensarás. A mí me parecen prácticamente igual de groseros. Sólo que, personalmente, los insultos en idiomas extranjeros siempre me parecerán más suaves que si los oigo en mi idioma natal.



Sammo said:


> ¿Nadie?
> 
> ¿Y también tendría sentido si una mujer diría la frase "mis huevos" a algo?




He escuchado "las pelotas", u otras formas que dijeron en este hilo, pero nunca "mis huevos". Ni por mujeres, ni por hombres.


----------



## Sammo

> He escuchado "las pelotas", u otras formas que dijeron en este hilo, pero nunca "mis huevos". Ni por mujeres, ni por hombres.


 
loladamore sugirió "mis huevos" por eso pregunté.  

Y como usted me recordó, la misma pregunta va a "las pelotas".


----------



## delhi

Sammo said:


> loladamore sugirió "mis huevos" por eso pregunté.
> 
> Y como usted me recordó, la misma pregunta va a "las pelotas".



Sí, luego noté que loladamore lo había sugerido, pero, aún así, nunca lo escuché.
En cuanto a *las pelotas*, sí, lo dicen tanto mujeres como varones, según he escuchado.


----------



## pampita

"He fell." "Fell my ass! He pushed me!"

Yo lo diría
Se cayó.  Caerme un carajo.  Me empujó.


----------



## Sammo

Gracias.

Y usando la sugerencia de "las pelotas" se diría:

¡Me caí las pelotas! Me empujó.


----------



## loladamore

_Mis huevos_ (or _güevos_) is quite common in Mexico ( I don't know if it is used anywhere else). It probably doesn't make much (literal) sense for a woman to use the phrase. It's just what came to mind. I wouldn't say 'my ass (arse)' or _mis huevos_ myself; it seemed like a reasonable translation/equivalent vulgar phrase. Sorry if it wasn't what you were looking for.

Saludos.


----------



## enie

Si, yo estoy de acuerdo con casi todas las opciones. Creo que la forma menos grosera de decirlo en España sería " ¿que amigos ni que ocho cuartos!" que ya la han propuesto antes. El resto de opciones son bastante más feas.


----------



## danielfranco

"¡Qué amigos ni qué tu abuela!"

Yep, "my ass!" is a bit insulting. The "nicer" rejoinder would have been "my foot!"

 [¿Mis huevos?   ¡Fabuloso!]


----------



## Sammo

loladamore,
No, that's fine. 

Just curious though, what would a woman say if not "mis huevos" then?


----------



## scarpia

pampita said:


> "He fell." "Fell my ass! He pushed me!"
> 
> Yo lo diría
> Se cayó. Caerme un carajo. Me empujó.


Hay un chiste bastante malo, que me recuerda a esta frase. Dos indios van en canoa. Uno de ellos cae al agua. 
El otro pregunta: "¿Te has caido, Ojo de Pato?". 
-"No, me has tirado, hijo de puta".


----------



## Alhen

Lo de "Qué .... ni que ocho cuartos" también se entiende en América que yo sepa.


----------



## Sammo

> Hay un chiste bastante malo, que me recuerda a esta frase. Dos indios van en canoa. Uno de ellos cae al agua.
> El otro pregunta: "¿Te has caido, Ojo de Pato?".
> -"No, me has tirado, hijo de puta".


 
 

¡Qué gracioso!



A repetir:

Usando la sugerencia de "las pelotas" se diría:

¡Me caí las pelotas! Me empujó.


----------



## mariposita

pcplus said:


> Amigos...ni de coña
> 
> Amigos...una mierda
> 
> menos vulgar: Amigos...ni de globo
> 
> -así se dice en España-


 
En España *...ni de coña* me parece lo más equivalente a* ...my ass* respecto al signifcado, contexto, y grado de vulgaridad.


----------



## Dission

mariposita said:


> En España *...ni de coña* me parece lo más equivalente a* ...my ass* respecto al signifcado, contexto, y grado de vulgaridad.



+1


----------



## nramav

Es cierto loladamore. En México usamos la expresion"mis huevos" con ironía. Es vulgar y hay mujeres que la usan.
It is true loladamore. In Mexico the expresion "mis huevos" is use with irony. It is vulgar and there are women that use it_._


----------



## loladamore

I have just remembered a female alternative: _mis ovarios_. I shouldn't think it's very common, but I have heard a friend say it occasionally.

Saludos.


----------



## Dission

Yeah it´s not very common and in fact it  does not sound natural at all, not like "mis cojones", if you hear it you just think that she is trying to say "mis cojones" but as she can´t, she says "mis ovarios"


----------



## Manda

amigos...y un huevo!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sammo said:


> ¿Nadie?
> 
> ¿Y también tendría sentido si una mujer diría la frase "mis huevos" a algo?


 
No parece tener sentido, pero puede decir '¿Amigos? ¡Y un huevo!'


----------



## Dission

No tiene sentido porque las mujeres no tienen huevos, no podrían decir "mis huevos", pero sí pueden decir como ha dicho Manuel "y un huevo" ya que no tienen porqué ser suyos.


----------



## abeltio

la que más me gusta como forma cortés de decir: amigos?... las pelotas!
es:
amigos?... si, tres veces y en colores.


----------



## feryeng1

Amigos, ni cagando

menos vulgar sonaría así,

Amigos, ni hablar


----------



## silviafutbol8

a ver depende de la parte de españa o latinoamerica que se use,
podrian ser varias


amigos? y una leche!
amigos? la ostia!
amigos? y un carajo!
amigos? que te lo crees tú!  
amios? que te crees tú eso!
amigos? no cuentes con ello!


este 'que te lo crees tú' o 'que te crees tú eso'  es valido tanto para negar lo dicho como para burlarse del otro, no es una traduccion literal pero el significa si coincidiria bastante creo yo


----------



## olivodelbuho

Unas pocas más..
¿Amigos? por la parte de los cojones.
¿Amigos? ¿de qué?
¿Amigos? y un bledo, un pimiento, una leche.
¿Amigos? anda ya!!!


----------



## susantash

Alhen said:


> Lo de "Qué .... ni que ocho cuartos" también se entiende en América que yo sepa.


Sí, por acá también se entendería, aunque no sé los más jóvenes. Me parece más bien típica de alguien de 50 años para arriba. (Típica de mi papá que tiene más de 70). 
Y además, curiosamente a diferencia de Argentina (por lo que veo en este hilo) por acá se prefiere "las *bolas" *en vez de "las pelotas". También (creo yo que exclusivamente) para la expresión en cuestión usamos "las *pindongas*" como sinónimo de "bolas, huevos, pelotas, etc"



> Hay un chiste bastante malo, que me recuerda a esta frase. Dos indios van en canoa. Uno de ellos cae al agua.
> El otro pregunta: "¿Te has caido, Ojo de Pato?".
> -"No, me has tirado, hijo de puta".


 (todavía me sigo riendo!)


----------



## RiverSong

Algo más neutral que se me ocurre es:

*Sí, cómo no.
*
Esto en caso de que no pudieras usar obscenidades en tu traducción. También podría ser:

*Mis polainas.
Mis calzones. 
*
¡Saludos!


----------

